# Dog Treats For Raw Dogs



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I had asked, in the past, about treats on a raw diet and learned about dehydrating because of it. I also found freeze dried liver treats at PetSmart that were great because they were only liver, freeze dried. Nothing else. However, those are not cheap and you can only feed so much per day. Dehydrating chicken hearts sort of worked but still wasn't what I was looking for as a training aid.

Yesterday and today, I resorted back to some treats I got in my pre-raw days and it definitely made a difference in the back blast area of my dogs. Eesh.

Wasn't sure what I was going to do about all of this until I went to the store tonight to get things for myself.

I went to the pet food aisle simply to look for toys to throw at them outside and found myself looking at the dog treats. Everything had wheat or corn or barley as the very first ingredient and I was getting frustrated.

And then, I found some treats I have never seen nor even heard of before. I looked at the ingredients and was not overwhelmed with a long display of crap that I don't know what it is; words I cannot pronounce let alone spell if you asked me later, so I'm thinking these might work very well for training treats.

The first package I picked up is called, "Waggin' Train Wholesome Chicken Jerky Tenders". Ingredients: Chicken Breast, Vegetable Glycerin, Natural Flavor.

No, not 100% what I want but far, far better than the treats I had from pre-raw days.

The next package I found is, "Caroline Prime Chicken Breast Jerky". Ingredients: Chicken Breast Tenders, Spices. Not liking the spices part but still, way better than the other stuff.

The third package I found is, "Sergeant's Uncle Sam's Duck Treat For Dogs, Duck Jerky". Ingredients: Duck, Sorbitol, Salt, Sugar, (GAH), and a preservative. Again, not the best but better. Much better.

Finally, the last package I found is, "Waggin' Train, (again), Cowboy Steaks". Ingredients: Chicken Breast, Ocean White Fish, Vegetable Glycerin, Salt.

As I said, no, this is not perfect but it definitely beats the treats that were filled with corn, wheat, barley, veggies, corn syrup, (!!!) and other garbage.

For example, the treats I gave them yesterday and today that resulted in loose stools and large amounts of it, might I add, were "Milk Bone, Chewy Filet Mignon Flavor". Ingredients: Beef, chicken, soy, grits, sugar, corn starch, rice flour, filet mignon, salt, garlic powder, a whole bunch of preservatives, red 40, yellow 5 and a whole bunch of "vitamins". 

What are your thoughts on these treats I got tonight? Sure, the freeze dried liver is great and dehydrating my own is great but again, I can't feed too much of the liver and the dehydrating was only a partial success. (I'll keep working on it.)

Do you think these are good alternatives that I can use when training the hoodlums, ingredients wise?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Isn't Sorbitol the sweetener in "sugar-free" chewing-gum? Vegetable Glycerin is also a sweetener. 
They're definitely better, but if they're going to sweeten it they might as well just use sugar.

"Caroline Prime Chicken Breast Jerky" is sounding like the best one out of those.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't trust ANY product made by Sergeant's. Sergeant's/Hartz (owned by the same company) continue to produce dangerous flea and tick spot-ons, powders, collars, sprays, etc despite regularly infecting and even killing thousands of dogs and cats due to their products' high toxicity. 

Not that I think duck jerky and flea meds have anything to with each other, but I refuse to support a company who conducts business in that manner and clearly doesn't give a hoot about peoples' beloved companion animals.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I wouldn't trust ANY product made by Sergeant's. Sergeant's/Hartz (owned by the same company) continue to produce dangerous flea and tick spot-ons, powders, collars, sprays, etc despite regularly infecting and even killing thousands of dogs and cats due to their products' high toxicity.
> 
> Not that I think duck jerky and flea meds have anything to with each other, but I refuse to support a company who conducts business in that manner and clearly doesn't give a hoot about peoples' beloved companion animals.


Oh! Slap me sideways, I didn't even realize or think about it being the same company! GAH! :frown: Ok, I'll cross that one off of my list. (I already bought one package so I may as well use it but no more in the future.)

Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Please be sure to check the labels on all of these packages, many of them sound great until you see they come from China and have been treated with irradiation!

The best training aide I've found so far is actually Stella and Chewy's Carnivore Crunch dehydrated raw treats Stella & Chewy's - Carnivore Crunch Treats

Ingredients in the duck formula (that's the one I got): 



> Duck Treats - Duck (ground with bone), goose, turkey liver, turkey gizzard, natural tocopherols.


I love it because it isn't too rich in large quantities like the pure, dehydrated liver is and it crumbles really easily so you can make it last forever by treating them with dust of it during training. 

Yes they are a little pricey but totally worth it IMO as far as training treats go (I paid $12 for a 4 oz bag, but because it's dehydrated, it's very airy so while the bag doesn't weigh much, there's still plenty in there). 

If you want just regular treats, the Kong IQ 100% salmon treats are great too but smell really fishy (obviously). Made with just salmon, crunchy little squares, and made in Denmark.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/5067-beware-waggin-train-canyon-creek.html


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am only a raw newbie, but the treats I have been feeding both before and after the transition include: 

Zuke's Mini Naturals (They do have rice and barley, so these may not suit you. But I continue to feed them as they are better than many other choices and are perfectly sized for training! :biggrin

WildSideLamb'n:
Free range lamb, potato, fuji apple & mixed tocopherols

WildSideKangaroo:
I'm out of it now so I don't have the ingredients. But pretty much the same deal. Kangaroo, potato, etc.

Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Crunch Treats (as mentioned in another post above) & small pieces of Stella & Chewy's dehydrated raw patties. The Carnivore Crunch treats are probably your best bet if you are trying to stick with single source, protein treats.

I also feed homemade, freshly baked treats from the pet boutique down the street. These do include grains..but what the heck!! I can't resist. Neither can my dogs :wink: Plus, I still feel that these are better than Milk Bone or whatever, ha ha!

Hopefully this is helpful!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah my dogs also get other natural treats that are grain-inclusive since not everything I eat is super healthy, by any stretch of the imagination *gobbles a giant bowl of popcorn* But the treats I get them are still good, natural treats like from BB and Wellness, not like Milkbones or Beggin' Strips *gag*


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Currently I have a bag of:

Wellness Wellbites 
_Chicken, Venison, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Vegetable Glycerin, Guar Gum, Cane Molasses, Carrots, Salt, Natural Smoke Flavor, Garlic, Blueberries, Flaxseed, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Phosphoric Acid (a natural acidifier), Sorbic Acid (a preservative), and Mixed Tocopherols _

Wellness Pure Rewards
_Turkey, Salmon, Dried Chicory Root, Cultured Whey, Salt, Lecithin, Mixed Tocopherols_

and some Good Dog biscuits by Sojos:
_oat flour, rolled oats, peanut butter, strawberries, oil, eggs, baking powder_

I'm not a fan of the extraneous ingredients in the Wellbites, or the salt in the Pure Rewards. But I've had them around from his pre-raw days and I treat him pretty sparingly, so I figure I'd use them up. If you are always watching your diet and eating healthy, it's okay to have some french fries or a candy bar once in awhile right? :tongue: I liked Zuke's Mini Naturals, but Louis tummy did not...:frown: The Stella and Chewy's looks good, and I will probably give them a try when these are done.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/5067-beware-waggin-train-canyon-creek.html


YES. My mother in law bought some of the Cadet treats when we visited, with the best of intentions I'm sure. She said, "I even picked out the treats that said 'gourmet' on them!" And me, being as picky as I am about ingredients, read the label and saw 'Made in China.' So I said I would give him the treats once I got home (meaning I would actually toss them in the trash). That night she snuck him a giant biscuit, and it was diarrhea for the next 2 days :frown:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in a hurry so haven't read your whole post yet, but saw the Waggin Tails Chicken Jerky and had to respond. Look really close at the packet, they are made in China. They are irradiated (sorry about the spelling). Actually, now I see xxshaelxx has posted a link.
I really like Merricks Dried Lungs, the only ingredients are the dried lamb lungs. You'll think they are a little pricey when you look at the bag, but you can break them into tiny tiny pieces, like the size of your nail and I'm not kidding, they last forever. And, I haven't met a dog yet that hasn't gobbled them up.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

The Stella and Chewy's Carnivore Crunch's are awesome!! Yes, they are on the spendy side, but they can last as training treats forever. Like Rann said, they are super easy to break up. And training treats can be itsy bitsy, so one lil' nugget can easily make 4 "rewards".

We just went on a treat run this weekend. Picked up some of the Duck S&C's.

Also some of these: Lamb Dog Treats. 

As well as some Wildside Salmon Treats: Wildside Pet Products Dog Stuff. I'm a little bummed about these ones, as after I got home I noticed that on the bag it said that it was wild Alaska Salmon, but that it was processed in China. :frown: WHY?!?!?!? Also, they're SUPER smelly. Like, I have to wash my hands after feeding one. With soap. (Okay, so the smelly factor is good, I guess. But that China thing is NOT).


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I am a big fan of the dried lung treats too. Otherwise the dogs mostly get leftover cooked meat for treats. Max never did care for the Beggin Strip type treat and has even turned down really good stuff like Carnivore something, not the S&C one though.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> As well as some Wildside Salmon Treats: Wildside Pet Products Dog Stuff. I'm a little bummed about these ones, as after I got home I noticed that on the bag it said that it was wild Alaska Salmon, but that it was processed in China. :frown: WHY?!?!?!? Also, they're SUPER smelly. Like, I have to wash my hands after feeding one. With soap. (Okay, so the smelly factor is good, I guess. But that China thing is NOT).


Yea, I was looking into the Wildside treats too, until I saw the China thing :frown:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> As well as some Wildside Salmon Treats: Wildside Pet Products Dog Stuff. I'm a little bummed about these ones, as after I got home I noticed that on the bag it said that it was wild Alaska Salmon, but that it was processed in China. :frown: WHY?!?!?!? Also, they're SUPER smelly. Like, I have to wash my hands after feeding one. With soap. (Okay, so the smelly factor is good, I guess. But that China thing is NOT).


Boo! I was all excited about those treats! 

Ah, I see how I was fooled. I just looked at the containers I have and they only say "product of New Zealand", so I assumed they were made in NZ.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. You guys are awesome.

Like I've said in the past, I had a dog before and I was one of those who actually trusted the pet food industry not to create something that could harm my dog. Sigh.

This time around, I'm very aware of what they are getting to eat for dinners but am still learning about treats. I'm so disappointed that I'm not doing a good job there. :frown:

However, thank you for the links and other ideas. NOW I have a place to start and can order something good for them that will last and I can give more than 3 or 4 pieces a day. (Seriously, with training, I need more than 4 pieces especially as we continue to work on recall.)

I'll get this right, someday.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Right now our 'treat' cupboard has:

-a sample bag of Orijen Regional Red - I use kibble now and then as a quick training treat. I pick up the small sample bags, but always good quality stuff like Orijen, Acana, Go!, etc...
- Zero G Lamb and Vension treats
-Northern Biscuit Smoked Pheasant
- and we order a ton of dehydrated treats from Dehydrated Pet Treats for Raw Fed Pets- Nothing Added
The owner is a local raw feeder, and the treats are AWESOME. The duck feet are a HUGE favourite, as is the lung and the bully sticks are super quality.

I try to keep all the treats of a certain quality. But at the same time they're treats, so I feel kibble or the high quality (grain free or grain inclusive) are totally ok. 
I also bake treats for the pups regularly too. :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I give Jackson these (though he's not 100% raw fed, but I wanted to offer it out there

Amazon.com: Real Meat Beef Jerky Dog Treats: Home & Garden

They're not terribly expensive and they can be broken up, as they're really soft and meaty but not crumbly.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

My PMR supplier just introduce dehydrated wild anchovy (called "Anchewy Bites"). I plan to pick some up with my next order.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

May I ask where I may get those? I am quite close to you, in San Antonio, and I would love to possibly order some. 

Thank you!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I use Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Crunch as one of our main treats...ingredient example:

Free-range beef, beef tripe, beef bone, beef liver, beef heart, organic kelp, organic flax seed. Fortified with vitamins and minerals.

That, or they get pure beef liver treats or freeze dried chicken breast treats. Really anything else seems to not get the paws up from them ;-p


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

THe only treats I really use any more are Ziwi Peak. They actually aren't al that pricey, when you consider that a small bag is about$6 and lasts at least a month with active treat training. They're jerky style, but moist and thin, so they break up well, and aren't crunchy. I don't like crunchy treats for training. I like that they have a few varieties so I can mix it up with them. 

Venison, Lamb, Beef, Venison & Fish, Lamb Liver, and Venison and Green-lipped Mussel

Here's the Venison formula, the one I have open now:

INGREDIENTS: Venison (min. 90%), Chicory Inulin, Fish Oil, Lecithin, Parsley. Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Protein (min.) 26%
Ash (max.) 12%
Fat (min.) 26%
Fibre (max.) 4%
Moisture (max.) 15%

The other ones are pretty much exactly the same, just swap out the first ingredient. 

I use these, or cut up hot dog, whichever I have on hand, and that's about the extent of my treats around here. I use treats A LOT in training, as I have a puppy in training, and I feel good about these.
I also get sample packs of different better dog foods, like Evo, TOTW, and canidae grain free, and those do the job- and they're free, but i still prefer the ziwi peak.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I simply use kibble for cats as treats for my dog. He is very food motivated, so it works for him. I try to toss in some high value treats too, but out of five treats, four of them are boring kibble and the fifth is something else. Can be anything from crappy treats from the grocery store to dehydrated meats/organs, or even some veggies. I just recently realized that my dog absolutely loves canned veggies such as canned carrots. A bit messy, but it works when I train him inside.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

tem_sat said:


> May I ask where I may get those? I am quite close to you, in San Antonio, and I would love to possibly order some.
> 
> Thank you!


Their website is www.saddogsushi.com but they're not on the site yet. E-mail them at [email protected] Tell them Molly Morlino sent you!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, a while back, I bought this GIANT bag of treats from Costco for, like, $10. They're, like, dried beef treats by Carlson Morgan in Modesto, California (made there). Ingredients are Beef lung, beef liver, beef udder, and beef. All natural, no additives, no preservatives. I haven't seen them at Costco since, but there is a website on the bag:

www.carlsonmorgan.com

Just went to check it out, and looks like the company only services Costcos that are somewhat close (ie. California and a bit of Nevada). But still, you can order them online. XD

They are large pieces, but they can be broken apart. Some pieces are larger, and harder to break apart, but you can use something to smash them up a bit.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanted to clarify something about the Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Crunches. I have no idea why they call them that. They aren't crunchy at all. They actually are very soft and shreddy. 

The best way I can explain it is like if you overcook a pot roast (which I've NEVER done :redface and its all dried out and shreds like fine little hairs when you scrape a fork on it. Only much looser and drier. I mean, they hold their shape and everything, but they are really easy to break into smaller pieces and don't crumble like a biscuit.

I've used the Ziwi Peak "jerkys" before too, but I much prefer the S&C's. From an ingredient standpoint, I feel that the S&C's are better; less of them. Also, it seems to me that you get a lot of crumbs with the Ziwi Peak ones, which, in essence, is what you make them into for training treats. But I'd rather make my own crumbs as I need them. So just a personal preference thing. Ania loves both the S&C's and the Ziwi Peaks equally. :tongue:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I use Bravo Freeze-Dried treats and PureBites.


----------

